# (gelöst) NetworkManager: Freigeben einer Verbindung

## bas89

Mein Laptop hat via WLAN (FritzBox) Internet. Einen PC möchte ich per Cross-Kabel mit Internet versorgen. Ich verbinde mich also mit dem WLAN und erstelle eine neue Verbindung „Cross“, die ich im Networkmanager auf „Freigegeben“ stelle. Weitere Einstellungen gibt es nicht.

Der PC bekommt nun eine IP-Adresse zugewiesen und sowohl Windows XP wie auch Fedora können Namen auflösen (ping jedenfalls löst die Adressen auf), kann allerdings nicht mit dem Internet kommunizieren, es kommen nur Timeouts.

Die Ausgabe in /var/log/messages auf dem Laptop lautet, man achte auf die „returned exit status 1 / 3“, sowie auf die Adresszuweisung für den PC ganz am Ende:

```

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'WorldWideWeb' (wlan0) as default for routing and DNS.

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert INPUT --in-interface eth0 --protocol tcp --destination-port 53 --jump ACCEPT

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert INPUT --in-interface eth0 --protocol udp --destination-port 53 --jump ACCEPT

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert INPUT --in-interface eth0 --protocol tcp --destination-port 67 --jump ACCEPT

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert INPUT --in-interface eth0 --protocol udp --destination-port 67 --jump ACCEPT

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert FORWARD --in-interface eth0 --jump REJECT

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert FORWARD --out-interface eth0 --jump REJECT

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert FORWARD --in-interface eth0 --out-interface eth0 --jump ACCEPT

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert FORWARD --source 10.42.43.0/255.255.255.0 --in-interface eth0 --jump ACCEPT

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert FORWARD --destination 10.42.43.0/255.255.255.0 --out-interface eth0 --match state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED --jump ACCEPT

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  ** Command returned exit status 1.

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Executing: /sbin/iptables --table nat --insert POSTROUTING --source 10.42.43.0/255.255.255.0 --destination ! 10.42.43.0/255.255.255.0 --jump MASQUERADE

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  ** Command returned exit status 3.

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Starting dnsmasq...

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1288622366.808342] nm_dnsmasq_manager_start(): Command line: /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-hosts --keep-in-foreground --bind-interfaces --except-interface=lo --clear-on-reload --strict-order --listen-address=10.42.43.1 --dhcp-range=10.42.43.10,10.42.43.100,60m --dhcp-option=option:router,10.42.43.1 --dhcp-lease-max=50 --pid-file=/var/run/nm-dnsmasq-eth0.pid

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1288622366.809333] nm_dnsmasq_manager_start(): dnsmasq started with pid 24556

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo dnsmasq[24556]: started, version 2.52 cachesize 150

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo dnsmasq[24556]: compile time options: no-IPv6 GNU-getopt DBus I18N DHCP no-TFTP

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo dnsmasq-dhcp[24556]: DHCP, IP range 10.42.43.10 -- 10.42.43.100, lease time 1h

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo dnsmasq[24556]: reading /etc/resolv.conf

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo dnsmasq[24556]: using nameserver 192.168.2.1#53

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo dnsmasq[24556]: Cache geleert

Nov  1 15:39:26 bas89-laptop-gentoo dnsmasq[24556]: Cache geleert

Nov  1 15:39:31 bas89-laptop-gentoo dnsmasq-dhcp[24556]: DHCPREQUEST(eth0) 10.42.43.10 00:1d:7d:d5:17:17 

Nov  1 15:39:31 bas89-laptop-gentoo dnsmasq-dhcp[24556]: DHCPACK(eth0) 10.42.43.10 00:1d:7d:d5:17:17
```

Ich führe also die Befehle, die Fehler brachten aus:

```
root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert FORWARD --destination 10.42.43.0/255.255.255.0 --out-interface eth0 --match state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED --jump ACCEPT

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # /sbin/iptables --table nat --insert POSTROUTING --source 10.42.43.0/255.255.255.0 --destination ! 10.42.43.0/255.255.255.0 --jump MASQUERADE

Using intrapositioned negation (`--option ! this`) is deprecated in favor of extrapositioned (`! --option this`).

iptables v1.4.10: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

Fehlt mir noch ein Kernelmodul oder ähnliches?

PS: IPTables habe ich gestern Abend beim Probieren auf Testing umgestellt, stable war es genau der gleiche Effekt.

```

[I] sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources

        {build deblob symlink}

     Installed versions:  2.6.34-r8(2.6.34-r8)!b!s(12:20:57 24.10.2010)(-build -deblob -symlink)

```

```
[I] kde-misc/knetworkmanager

     Installed versions:  4.4.0_p20101012(4)!t(21:19:00 31.10.2010)(consolekit networkmanager -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -wicd)

```

```

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Installed versions:  0.8-r1(15:34:35 01.11.2010)(avahi bluetooth connection-sharing dhcpcd resolvconf -dhclient -doc -gnutls -nss)

```

Last edited by bas89 on Fri Nov 05, 2010 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo bas89,

ich habe gerade wenig zeit, so habe ich mir deine Logs da nicht durchgelesen. Aber hier ein paar Tipps.:

Schau mal in dem Home-Router-Guide ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der noch aktuell ist was die Kernelmodule betrifft, aber man sieht schon worauf man achten muss und welche Module im Kernel sein müssen und was man mit IP-Tables anstellen muss.

Wenn du dich entschließt die Sachen als Module zu bauen musst du auch sicher gehen das die geladen wurden (lsmod, modprobe usw.). Auch darfst du nicht vergessen das, wenn du via Cross-Kabel die Rechner zusammenschließt (ewig her das ich so eine Verbindung hatte), auf deinem Laptop auch DNS Dienste weiterleitest ich habe bei mir für das Routing, DNS und dhcp aber net-dns/dnsmasq benutzt (Howto bei gentoo-wiki.com), hat man dies Konfiguriert (Wo ist der DNS-Server, welche IPs verteilt dein Laptop bein eintreffenden DHCP-Anfragen an das Crossover-ethx-Interface) braucht man nur noch eine Entsprechende IP-Forwarding-Regel. 

Edit: Vergiss in den DHCP-Einstellungen auf deinem Laptop das du dem PC auch die richtige IP-Adresse, Routing-Informationen und DNS Adresse mitgibst und zwar die deiner Crossover-ethx-Ipadresse des Laptops.

Musst nur achten das dein LAN eine anderen IP-Bereich hat als dein WLAN, damit das mit dem Routing klappt. Am besten bastelst du dir aber ein Script oder startest die Dienste von Hand, weil gerade ein Laptop der umher getragen wird hat mit dieser Konfiguration nichts in anderen Netzen verloren wenn er DHCP und DNS-Anfragen annimmt  und (vergeblich) weiterleitet.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Fri Nov 05, 2010 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Ich habe den Thread doch glatt vergessen. Nach zwei Tagen ausprobieren von verschiedenen Kernelparametern habe ich die richtige Konfiguration gefunden. Wenn ich in IPTables im Kernel alle Targets u.ä. anschalte, bekomme ich einen Kernel Panic beim Einrichten der Verbindungen (wenn NetworkManager startet). Hiermit klappt es: 

http://pastebin.com/ccvc9RPE

Man achte natürlich besonders auf die NF_, NETFILTER_ -Optionen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Perfekt :) Dann geht es auch einfacher *g*

----------

## bas89

Danke dir trotzdem  :Smile: 

----------

